# Septic Tank



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Out at brother in laws house tonight, he has tank lid dug up and also d-box, tank to get pumped out tomorrow.

Couple of pictures.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how heavy is the cover?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Not too heavy, he just wanted to save the back, tree limb overhead made for an easy lift.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dont forget to jet the drain field.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Some Pictures


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

More Pictures


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well Ron, that is just plain nasty. Thanks for the reminder of what a huge pile of  looks like. I almost forgot, since the last time I looked. Good thing I have the right kinda constitution for this work, or I would,


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That guy might be as old or older then Plumber Bill on here. :yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ron said:


> That guy might be as old or older then Plumber Bill on here. :yes:


I wonder if he minds being watched while he works? It used to bother me.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

and people complain about abit of scuzzy water and smell when a basement shower backs up. ewwww


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do some of the older dudes, still where them big ass trucker hats?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

quote=ROCKSTARPLUMBER;115350]Why do some of the older dudes, still where them big ass trucker hats?[/quote]
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Why do some of the older dudes, still where them big ass trucker hats?


Thats what he wore when he felt he was at the top of his game:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

So guess people will say the same of me when im pushing 70 and still wearing Quicksilver clothes. And fitted ball caps.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't know that feces was on the endangered list. you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Indie said:


> I wonder if he minds being watched while he works? It used to bother me.


Not this guy, known him for years, he talks alot but knows his job.


----------

